# Anyone volunteering?



## dseag2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Now that I'm retired I really want to do something meaningful.  I saw a woman on the news the other day saying how many volunteers are needed for local food banks.  I went on the site and could barely find any opportunities.  I went to my first "volunteer" gig today, decorating a house for Christmas at our local arboretum.  I know I'm giving back because it will enhance the lives of so many families passing through, and it was a nice distraction, but I really want to do something like feeding families.  I have served families at the Ronald McDonald House through my employer.  It was life-changing.

Is anyone volunteering these days?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

I tried, signed up as a volunteer at the local bird refuge last year.  Went through the training and a lot of PIA paperwork.  A few days after I made the list the whole volunteer program was shut down due to Covid, and its still down.  

I got called once, spent a day checking hunting licenses and swans that had been shot at a check station, that was it...  I spent more time doing the online safety course than doing volunteer work.  Oh well, maybe it will come back some day.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 3, 2021)

I volunteer 2 days a week at a nearby Library.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Now that I'm retired I really want to do something meaningful.  I saw a woman on the news the other day saying how many volunteers are needed for local food banks.  I went on the site and could barely find any opportunities.  I went to my first "volunteer" gig today, decorating a house for Christmas at our local arboretum.  I know I'm giving back because it will enhance the lives of so many families passing through, and it was a nice distraction, but I really want to do something like feeding families.  I have served families at the Ronald McDonald House through my employer.  It was life-changing.
> 
> Is anyone volunteering these days?


dseag2, I respect your wish to volunteer and so something meaningful.

I am of the same mindset. However, the Covid-19 pandemic has crimped my plans. In the past, I volunteered at a children's hospital and spent time with terminally ill children, I volunteered at my church for several projects, and have volunteered in a number of other places. But I've stopped all that. I don't want to be a vector in giving the illness to anyone. I do everything online or by Zoom now.

I've also thought about making things at home. A friend of mine wrote about making crafts and giving them to charity (e.g. sewing dolls for orphans), particularly for Christmas. Some people knit blankets, while others make mittens and socks. I know these are things women ordinarily do, but I'm sure there are crafts that men can do too. This is a website for those interested in such things: https://www.projectlinus.org

I hope and pray this pandemic goes away so we can live a more normal life.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 4, 2021)

I volunteered at a homeless shelter. I started doing food prep, then was asked to generate monthly reports on how many we fed, broken down by age, gender, and ethnicity.
I flew patients to distant cities as a member of Angel Flight West. I flew 110 missions before I stopped flying.
I flew dogs to new forever homes with Pilots n Paws.
I volunteered at a local railroad society, acting as a Car Attendant on a local tourist RR, I also was involved in restoring a 1941 switch engine.
Currently, I volunteer at a local hospice repairing wheelchairs, walkers, and other medical equipment.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 4, 2021)

When we lived in a retirement community in Arizona, I joined the local Sheriff's Posse.  The Posse's function was to be the eyes and ears of the Sheriff's office in our community.  There were 57 posses in Maricopa county, so we confined our patrols to our community.  My job as dispatcher  entailed working via radio with the patrols and the Sheriff's office dispatchers, and taking phone calls.  Dispatching is not strenuous so I was able to work while recovering from a knee replacement.
We had 4 social events a year.  The Sheriff always attended our Christmas party, and he would sing "My way" to the group.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 4, 2021)

What diverse volunteer activities previous members have mentioned. I've volunteered at various places for many years now I would love to volunteer at a sanctuary but there are none in the area. Still looking for a position that involves animals.


----------



## Remy (Nov 11, 2021)

I hope you will find volunteer opportunities that work for you in the future. I wanted to volunteer at our local all volunteer animal benefit thrift store (mainly funds low cost spay/neuter) but the woman who runs it is a b. word IMO. I don't know, I could try some day when I'm not working at all. Maybe she'd be gone.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 12, 2021)

I've hosted an online prayer group for years...send out daily inspiring thoughts, etc.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 12, 2021)

I usually volunteer down at our church.  I help w/the making of the pastries and food to be served and sold at
the church's annual bazaar.

Haven't gone this year due to the rise in the gas prices.  It was up to $4.35 cash paid, and $4.45 w/debit yesterday.
And the church is wayyy on the other side of town.


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 12, 2021)

Just got back from a couple hours of volunteer work.  My wife and I volunteer at Kids Kicking Cancer.  We work with children who have chronic diseases. It's a great organization, great fun for the kids and for us instructors.


----------



## Wren (Nov 12, 2021)

I volunteered at our local Heritage Site after retiring, just a few hours a week, it was interesting and varied work, I chose my own hours, met some really nice people and always felt appreciated, I would definitely recommend it


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 13, 2021)

My wife and I help out with our church AWANA program, helping kids learn their scripture verses. Also, I help lead a weekly bible study at the county jail, but it is on hold due to Covid-19. The guys at the jail so appreciated this study but sometimes I think I got more from this study than they did - really missing it!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Is anyone volunteering these days?


We knocked off the volunteer gigs (COVID)
We now just hand out stuff to those guys on the corners and tucked away, sleeping in downtown alcoves


----------



## Colleen (Nov 13, 2021)

We use to volunteer at a food bank 2x a week but since our county is the highest Covid rate in the state, with only 41% vaccinated, we don't feel comfortable going out and "rubbing elbows" with any body. I use to belong to Friends of the Library and helped with their twice a year book sale, but I've stopped that, too. Hubby and I (81/75) are fully vaccinated and have our booster's but I don't trust other people because the Covid rise is so high here. We stay put at home as much as possible.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 13, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Is anyone volunteering these days?


In 1965 I volunteered for 3 years in the Army and the bastards sent me to Vietnam. *"Never volunteer for anything"* became as common as *"FTA"*. Having said that I am thinking of volunteering for Christmas duty here in town for the benefit of newcomers who are interested in the Swedish Christmas tradition of making glögg (and drinking it of course! ), amongst other things.

https://malmo.church/community-outreach


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 13, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Now that I'm retired I really want to do something meaningful.  I saw a woman on the news the other day saying how many volunteers are needed for local food banks.  I went on the site and could barely find any opportunities.  I went to my first "volunteer" gig today, decorating a house for Christmas at our local arboretum.  I know I'm giving back because it will enhance the lives of so many families passing through, and it was a nice distraction, but I really want to do something like feeding families.  I have served families at the Ronald McDonald House through my employer.  It was life-changing.
> 
> Is anyone volunteering these days?


I so wanted to work part time at a bookstore once retired.  I also wanted to volunteer at Hospice.  Sadly, I cannot do any of these things as I was diagnosed with MS in 2018.  I've not only lost a lot of physical ability but also brain activity.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 13, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> I so wanted to work part time at a bookstore once retired.  I also wanted to volunteer at Hospice.  Sadly, I cannot do any of these things as I was diagnosed with MS in 2018.  I've not only lost a lot of physical ability but also brain activity.


In that case, I am willing to volunteer my services to helping you. Coincidently, I visit a guy in a hospice who is from NY. I wouldn't call it volunteer work but I do my best to make him feel better. He keeps saying that he wants to go back to the US but he won't be getting out of his bed ever again.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 13, 2021)

It's been a while since I've done Habitat For Humanity, mostly due to Covid.

Started back in 1995 when I worked for a local HVAC company and our boss let us volunteer
our time and he picked up the tab.
First heard about the organization  when I was deployed to Zaire, Africa and learned about
the Fullers.

A way for me to 'pay-it-forward' and use my skills to make a dream come true for a family.

Need to get back involved.  

Pretty special watching a family move into their first HOME.


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> In that case, I am willing to volunteer my services to helping you. Coincidently, I visit a guy in a hospice who is from NY. I wouldn't call it volunteer work but I do my best to make him feel better. He keeps saying that he wants to go back to the US but he won't be getting out of his bed ever again.


If you're volunteering, I accept!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 13, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> If you're volunteering, I accept!


I'm on my way. Are you upstate or in the city?


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 13, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I'm on my way. Are you upstate or in the city?


Actually, I'm in Western NY


----------



## Verisure (Nov 13, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> Actually, I'm in Western NY


Is it difficult to get there from Idlewild airport?


----------

